# Where do you all sell them?



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

So I was thinking about this whole meat goat thing and where do you all sell them? Do you just take the market kids to the sale barn or do you sell to a processing plant or what? 

What do you get a pound? Can you take dairy weathers? 
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I sell a lot on farm to people who come out and butcher them right there (not legal in all states). 
I also have a goat auction 2 hours from the house that has good prices, right now about 2.25- 2.50 per lb. It flucuates during different seasons. 
There are also 3 slaghterhouses within two hours of me that will buy goats. They pay less than the auction but I do not have to pay fees.
You can sell dairy wethers but they usually sell for less per pound since they are not as "meaty".


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Do some research for your area or state.You can contact your county extension office and they can tell you where you can sell them to public auction.We have monthly graded goat sales here.They grade all goats and usually keep them together by grade and weight,then sell them all to the highest bidder.these graded sales always bring more per pound than the single animal auctions which usually sell per animal and never by weight.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Here in Northwest Iowa and southern MN, the price for Meat goats has stayed up throughout the year! They have opened new slaughter facilities near the twin cities and that has helped our local Auction market immencely!
Nice meaty diary animals will bring as much or nearly as much as the meat animals (usually)~depending on the weeks demand.
I sold some 2 mo old dairy bucks, 35 lbs each for about $2 a lb. last week.
It's hard to see them go for meat but we can't keep them all!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I did a little research and just came up with this auction thing. I don't know of any slaughter houses around here, but we do have a special sheep and goat auction that they hold in a town to the north of us. I beleive they do it every weekend, but I think they actually sell by animal not by weight. Would this be my best option? Years ago we met a guy that said if we had enough dorper sheep he would come up with a trailer and buy them from us for meat market, but we lost his name and # I think he was down around Eldarado Springs, MO.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Go to the auction and just watch the sale.If they pay good prices for the animal there you can judge how much yours will bring.

You should really try to contact your county or state agriculture department though to see if they have better places to sell.I hate to sell to the auctions per animal.You never know where your animals will end up and how they will be treated.If they go to a meat sale at least you know they wont be mistreated or starved.


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

im in south carolina and goats are getting hard to find..bringing really really good money here,,a small sale in our town has 3 meat buyers coming and its went crazy,,up in new holland there bring even more.there killing does. bucks kids,it doesnt matter,, slaughter houses are going to give u near nothing,, craigslist,local farmers market bulletin are ur home..a friend has the sisters to my kikos and he bought 5 does for a $150 apiece.month and a half later he sold them today for $275 a piece and his ph is still ringing..


----------



## BoarGEDuke6840 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Slaughter house for goats*

Where do you sell them in SC? I have boar meat goats, billies, nannies, wethers, large carcass meat goats. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2011 so things may be different now.


----------

